# Too excited, stupid mistake



## MrBigTurner (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi all,

Ive just purchased my membership for the TTOC and registered (awaiting confirmation)... 

However in a moment of stupidity on the registration page I have used the invoice number rather than my membership number  (I know, I know)

Do I just wait for my registration to be denied and start again with the correct number or should I get in contact with someone from TTOC (and if so who)?

I'll be more careful in future, promise!

Harry


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Chances are one of the TTOC committee will notice your mistake and help you out

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Harry.
Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## MrBigTurner (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks Callum, couldn't believe what I'd done!



Hoggy said:


> Hi Harry.
> Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
> 
> ...


All done Hoggy, as ever thanks for the help!

Harry


----------

